# لماذا يا ابني...لماذا ياحبيبي....لماذا؟؟؟



## fight the devil (30 مارس 2008)

*لماذا يا ابني...لماذا ياحبيبي....لماذا؟؟؟

اهكذا تفعل بي؟؟؟ لماذا ....لماذا تقترب من الشيطان وتتركني؟؟

لقد ربيتك وحملتك على اكتافي وأطعمتك وفي النهايه تبيعني!!!!!!!!

أذهب ان شئت ولكن ان ضاقت الدنيا بك ارجع الي يا بني.... سوف انتضرك فاتحا احضاني لك متى ما شئت 

فلا احد يرضيك مثلي...ولا احد يعرف ما تريد مثلي..حتى نفسك, اسأل نفسك فلن تسمع اي جواب ولكن تعال الي فسوف تسمع كل ما يريحك.







أذكروني في صلواتكم*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يا ابني...لماذا ياحبيبي....لماذا؟؟؟*

*ربنا يسامحنا

ميرسي لتعبك​*


----------



## fight the devil (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لماذا يا ابني...لماذا ياحبيبي....لماذا؟؟؟*

شكرا يا كوبتك نايت على المرور 

ونطلب من ربنا الحنون المسامحه لاننا نعذب قلبه الملئ بالرحمه


----------

